# Have a question for Expats in DF



## oam (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am new here, so please don't bite too hard if I say something stupid.

Anyway, I'm strongly considering traveling to Mexico City either in early July or early August and was wondering if any expats in DF could tell me how things are as of now. 

I've been to the city several times, but I have not visited in a few years and was wondering if the security sitation has changed much. The past few times I've been, it was fairly tranquil, my buddy got his wallet stolen, but other than that we were ok. 

I really do miss DF, as most of the expats in DF know, it is a great place. 

If any expats could tell me their analysis of the security situation, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We visit Mexico City 3-4 times a year, staying up to 5 days at a time.

I can't give you a scientific analysis about security (I assume that you are referring to crime?) in Mexico City. But my gut feeling is that most areas popular with visitors are reasonably safe, if precautions are taken such as not flashing wealth, not getting drunk and by staying out of less salubrious neighborhoods, especially at night.
Was your buddy robbed, like at gunpoint, or just pickpocketed? 

In terms of the "Drug War", I think that Mexico City is one of the safest places in Mexico for visitors. Nothing is for certain, but I feel safe in Mexico, at least in the areas I frequent.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I am a single older American woman living alone in a nice, not fancy, neighborhood in Mexico City, a few blocks in back of the US Embassy. I feel perfectly safe in my barrio and the places I tend to frequent: Chapultepec Park, the Centro Histórico and Roma Norte. It's true that I don't go out much at night and don't frequent clubs and bars at all. When I go to lectures at the MNA at night, I have no qualms about taking a bus to get home. 

The DF is a wonderful city both to visit and live in. My only warning about coming in early July or August would be to bring an umbrella, since by then we'll be in the middle of the rainy season.


----------



## oam (Jun 17, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I am a single older American woman living alone in a nice, not fancy, neighborhood in Mexico City, a few blocks in back of the US Embassy. I feel perfectly safe in my barrio and the places I tend to frequent: Chapultepec Park, the Centro Histórico and Roma Norte. It's true that I don't go out much at night and don't frequent clubs and bars at all. When I go to lectures at the MNA at night, I have no qualms about taking a bus to get home.
> 
> The DF is a wonderful city both to visit and live in. My only warning about coming in early July or August would be to bring an umbrella, since by then we'll be in the middle of the rainy season.


I would more than likely be staying with a freind of mine in a part of Xochimilco that is more near Tlalhuac than the actual Xochimilco part we all know and love. Anybody have any info on this? I would consult with my freind in Xochi, but this trip is actually kind of a suprise (in a good way) 

Is july/august rainy season in DF? I didnt know they had one. Here in Texas it is dry as a bone. Does that mean the air will be less contaminated if it rains alot?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

oam said:


> I would more than likely be staying with a freind of mine in a part of Xochimilco that is more near Tlalhuac than the actual Xochimilco part we all know and love. Anybody have any info on this? I would consult with my freind in Xochi, but this trip is actually kind of a suprise (in a good way)
> 
> Is july/august rainy season in DF? I didnt know they had one. Here in Texas it is dry as a bone. Does that mean the air will be less contaminated if it rains alot?


I can't give you any information about Tlahuac except that looking at my map of the city it seems to be on the outskirts. According to Wikipedia, 

Tláhuac is one of the 16 delegaciones (boroughs) into which Mexico's Federal District is divided. It is located on the east edge of the district and is largely rural in character. The main town, San Pedro Tláhuac, is situated alongside a lake, and is the site of a 16th century church. The borough had a 2010 census population of 360,265 inhabitants and lies at an elevation of 2,254 m. above sea level.

Oh, yes, Mexico City and a good part of the central highlands enjoy lots of rain and cooler weather throughout the summer and into the early fall, from sometime in June to October. And, yes, the air is much cleaner this time of year  .


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

oam said:


> I would more than likely be staying with a friend of mine in a part of Xochimilco that is more near Tlahuac than the actual Xochimilco part


Sounds like Barrio 18, is that where your friend lives?

Yes, the rainy season has started, and you can expect it to continue through July and August. Nevertheless, it is usually nice in the mornings, and the rain comes in the afternoons and evenings.


----------

